# hello im new :) 25 weeks pregnant



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, I thought id post a thread since im new here and that way it wouldnt seem as rude to comment on other posts lol 
I have been type 1 for 20 years and my pregnancy was unplanned, my hba1c 2 months before conception was 8.2 but my booking was 6.5 so not very good to begin with. 
Pleased to say I have had normal measurements for my dates and lmp since my 1st scan at 6 weeks. 
I had my 20 week scan and measurements were fine and not sure what she did but the heart had 4 normal chambers and brain etc looked normal.
I did not have a detailed cardiac scan so not sure how accurate the 20 week one was in regard to detecting problems. 
my bp is 120/60 and my hba1c is now 4.5. 
As stated im 25 weeks along and baby is kicking like its doing the riverdance in there, pleased tho since i feel her everyday  
My blood sugars have been high over the last few weeks so I think I might be getting resisttant to my normal dosage. 
split my lantus in two parts and i have taken half a unit more of my humalog per 10g carbs (my bg as been better due to this) 
anyway I think i have finished telling you my life story so hopefully I will be able to chat with you all soon  
ps dont ask why I posting so early lol my sleep pattern is a bit off at the moment hehe


----------



## allisonb (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi there, welcome to the forum and congratulations.  Is this your first child?  What's your due date?  I'm also 25 weeks pregnant with my fourth child.  Everything seems ok at the moment, I have a growth scan on Monday next week so hopefully he won't be growing too fast!

Your HBa1C (4.5) is quite low!  I'm surprise your team haven't told you off, a few of the pregnant members on here have had trouble with our teams and the support we're getting so it'd be interesting to hear how you're getting on with your team.

Allison x


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2009)

hey and welcome to the forum lou and firstly congrats on the pregnancy im pleased its going ok and i hope you enjoy the resy of the pregnancy i loved being pregnant with my son i was bloomin , have a good browse around the pregnancy section im sure theres some posts in there that cover some of your worries I think they are at least 5 or 6 members currently pregnant so im su re they will all have many words of support for you x


----------



## PhilT (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, its quite handy having somewhere like this to post during your pregnancy, it gets a little lonely no actually knowing someone with similar concerns 
Yeah allison they did tell me my hba1c was on the low side but they seem happy enough with me. I reckon it will be up next week coz of the 9s and 10s i been seeing after tea time lately lol 

This is my first baby  so a little nervous haha 

I see my shared care team at the maternity hospital every 3 weeks they just do the usual bps blood tests wieght have a chat bout concerns listen to baby, just the routine I guess.... 
They were very good when I mentioned I was gettting a hard time about ordedring strips on repeat so the diab doc sent a letter to the gp and seemed to sort it out. I dont think I have many troubles with them all so far they are all so nice and understand the diabetic pregnancy issues which is reassuring 

I go for my growth scan on 30th  Im not actually 25 weeks til sunday lol just easier to say


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 3, 2009)

quick question, allison, I have put on 17lbs so far do u think this is too much so far?


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Lou,

Just wanted to say hello and congratulations I haven't been around for a while because I moved house and was without the internet outherwise i'm on here practically every day! I'm 34 weeks tomorrow so I'm hitting the peak of insulin resistance I can't wait for it to tail off again because i'm having real trouble keeping it below 8 most of the time. I've put on 2 stone since becoming pregnant if that makes you feel better. 

Emma x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey  merry xmas. Im 28 wks now my bloodsugar has been behaving itself lately tho and i have put on 20lbs so far now so its no too bad lol I have read about ppl putting on about 30 at this point so im no worrying about it now. I have a scan on wednesday so looking forward to that. 

Can I ask how ur pregnancy has been overall? my hba1 keeps coming bk under 5 so the high bs's must be short lived and aint had ketones yet touch wood. 
I actually took a tip from off ere about splitting my lantus in two doses and that has helped so much  

I hope ur feeling well, not long for u now tho


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 25, 2009)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Hey  merry xmas. Im 28 wks now my bloodsugar has been behaving itself lately tho and i have put on 20lbs so far now so its no too bad lol I have read about ppl putting on about 30 at this point so im no worrying about it now. I have a scan on wednesday so looking forward to that.
> 
> Can I ask how ur pregnancy has been overall? my hba1 keeps coming bk under 5 so the high bs's must be short lived and aint had ketones yet touch wood.
> I actually took a tip from off ere about splitting my lantus in two doses and that has helped so much
> ...



Merry xmas to you too, glad your blood sugars are behaving now. Is it your first growth scan on wed? I've got my third growth scan on the 8th am looking forward to it and hoping the little one hasn't grown too big with the high's! 

Last time I saw my diabetic team they said you should be very pleased with yourself because although you have high's your hba1c through out has been brilliant. I can't say I'm completely happy with my control through the pregnancy but at the start I did well and all I can do is my best and lots of correction doses on top lol. 

Actually today had my morning sickness come back again (of all the days!) 

Emma x


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah its my first growth scan, not had one since 20 weeks.
One of my friends who is diabetic is same as me date wise and she said she went for a cardiac scan. I never tho just the normal anomaly one so was worried that maybe they missed something at the 20wk one? 
It sound horrible but it feels like I cant really be relaxed and enjoy being prego without thinking the worst.. 
Maybe just neurotic haha xx


----------

